# Do real people do this?



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Fisting....this seems to be a growing trend in porn (or maybe I've never really noticed it). For those of you that don't know, fisting refers to the practice of literally inserting the entire hand/fist into the vagina (sometimes anus) for sexual stimulation. Do real women do this? If so, what is the appeal? I am guessing that this is just a phenomenon of porn but you never know. I would be interested to see if this is something that real, everyday people do.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't understand the appeal to this at all. Why do you want to stretch everything out?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

PBear said:


> I don't understand the appeal to this at all. Why do you want to stretch everything out?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This...it just seems painful and all that stretching cant be good in the long run.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope. 

For one thing, I don't see how I could possibly insert my fist into her ... you know. She's given birth several times, but still.

For another thing, I strongly suspect that if I suggested using a fist on her, she'd suggest using her fists on me. And my nose is crooked enough, thank you.

Just another wierd porn thing, is my best guess.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

I let a bf do that twice a long time ago and at least 12 beers later... The appeal is if you're into pain I guess. I'm not and it seemed too dangerous and was uncomfortable for me.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Fisting....this seems to be a growing trend in porn (or maybe I've never really noticed it). For those of you that don't know, fisting refers to the practice of literally inserting the entire hand/fist into the vagina (sometimes anus) for sexual stimulation. Do real women do this? If so, what is the appeal? I am guessing that this is just a phenomenon of porn but you never know. I would be interested to see if this is something that real, everyday people do.


Okay, I'm jumping in the boat on this one.

My husband enjoys me fisting him.

Why I don't know, but he likes it a lot.

Whatever floats his boat.

But I can tell you this - I had a hard enough time pushing out the head of both of my children, ain't no way I'm going through that again and on purpose!


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

don't understand it.but ain't no way i could do it to my wife, with these two hams i call hands.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't understand how it works. Stretching the skin is one thing but don't your bones stop you from shoving big things in there? I could barely get my kid out bc of my bone structure. 
And what is the appeal of stretching your butt??? After a while,that elasticity is going to go byebye.Then what do you do?Wear depends and hope you don't have to have a BM while you're out??


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

GTdad said:


> Nope.
> 
> For one thing, I don't see how I could possibly insert my fist into her ... you know. She's given birth several times, but still.


To be clear, most of what I have seen involves two women so I guess smaller fists would make it a bit easier.:scratchhead:


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Cherry said:


> I let a bf do that twice a long time ago and at least 12 beers later... The appeal is if you're into pain I guess. I'm not and it seemed too dangerous and was uncomfortable for me.


So what was the initial appeal? Was it the taboo nature or something totally different? Of course porn makes it out to be that the receiving woman just needs to be totally "filled up" and the only way she can receive gratification is to be stuffed to capacity. From what I've read elsewhere, women do like the full feeling....*to an extent!*


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Fisting....this seems to be a growing trend in porn (or maybe I've never really noticed it). For those of you that don't know, fisting refers to the practice of literally inserting the entire hand/fist into the vagina (sometimes anus) for sexual stimulation. Do real women do this? If so, what is the appeal? I am guessing that this is just a phenomenon of porn but you never know. I would be interested to see if this is something that real, everyday people do.


I don't think that porn mongers are into engineering people's tastes. My feeling is that they just want to make money, so if they are expending resources making fisting movies it is because people want to watch them. 

A rule of thumb - if it is physically possible, someone is into doing it.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Of course "real people" do it.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Maybe the films are sponsored by proctologists?


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

It never appealed to me in any way. I haven't even watched it in porn, other than to satisfy my curiosity (not as a turn on). If I ever suggested to my wife to let me do this to her, she would prob give me another form of a fist act.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

40isthenew20 said:


> It never appealed to me in any way. I haven't even watched it in porn, other than to satisfy my curiosity (not as a turn on). If I ever suggested to my wife to let me do this to her, she would prob give me another form of a fist act.


I expect if I approached my GF on this, her response would be something like "Sure! You're catching first, though!". 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> So what was the initial appeal? Was it the taboo nature or something totally different? Of course porn makes it out to be that the receiving woman just needs to be totally "filled up" and the only way she can receive gratification is to be stuffed to capacity. From what I've read elsewhere, women do like the full feeling....*to an extent!*


No appeal really, just entertaining an idea that was brought up.. not one to shy away from experimenting... just wasn't for me


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

johnnycomelately said:


> I don't think that porn mongers are into engineering people's tastes. My feeling is that they just want to make money, so if they are expending resources making fisting movies it is because people want to watch them.
> 
> A rule of thumb - if it is physically possible, someone is into doing it.


Exactly.


----------

